# Tell me about the Mathews Conquest Apex



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't know much about them, but Mathews has dropped that line for 2010. You'll probably end up buying a used one if your local dealer does not have any. I have some friends that shoot them, and they really like them.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Apex*

to tell you the truth I like my Conquest and Drenalin LD better than the Apex I shot last year. The Conquest always feels like my woobie after I have shot anything else. But I am ghetting more comfortable with my LD as well.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

You can't go wrong with a conquest 2, 3 or 4, Max cam 60% or 65%. The standard Apex is good if you have a long draw (29+) and you like to shoot up poundage (65+). Brace is generous on the Apex so if you have a short draw and/or want to shoot under 60#, I'd say go with the conquest 4 based purely on the bump in performance. JMO.

BW


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

So is the Apex considered better or the Conquest 4?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The Apex is bigger and heavier than the Conquest 4. I'm not sure that equates to better ... I was thinkink of trying a C4 for hunting and using my Apex bows for target.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

The Apex is a TANK of a bow....It's 5 pounds, naked...But, I like that feel, myself...And the bow has some vibration at the shot, compared to the Conquests, but it is a seriously SOLID bow to shoot....Just seems to sit there, before, and after the shot.....My second Apex came in the mail today...I'll be shooting it in the morning....I dont have a long draw, at 28", but I prefer the Apex over the Conquest....Also keep in mind, that I dont bowhunt, and shoot Hunter class 3-D, so I dont load up the bow with the extra weight of the longrod, side rods, and heavy, long "Target" sights, either....Probably a good reason or two why I prefer the Apex over the Conquest....For a Hunting bow, of the two, I'd take a Conquest Light.....Take Care........Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I won't say one is better than the other because they are equally fantastic bows. If you are going to shoot spots get the Apex. If you are going to hunt or shoot 3D, get the C4. A 60# C4 with a 29 draw is more than enough medicine for whitetails, keep the arrow weight up. (450+)

My C3 at 60#/29 draw with the HL cam will pile drive a deer and is quiet beyond belief shooting a 480-500 grain arrow. The Apex (I no longer own:sad would probably have needed 65#+ draw weight to do the same job. you pick either you'll be happy. Sounds to me like the C4 is heavy on your mind. DO IT!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I've decided to go with the Mathews Conquest 4. I found a great deal on one. My arrows actually weigh about 600 grains so it should be quiet and hit like a ton of bricks. I'm going to set it up when it gets here and hopefully hunt with it the next day.

It should be set @ 64#, 28.5", 65% let off, shooting a 29" XX78 2219 with Magnus Stingers or Muzzy Phantoms. It will be nice to have a slightly shorter, smooth finger bow to hunt with.

I actually shot a used Conquest 4 @ a local archery shop for $600, and I paid a fraction of that for a new one. I shot it with a light carbon and was very surprised how silent/smooth it was. I can't wait to get this one.

Thanks for the help fellas.

Here's the link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=953837&highlight=conquest+4


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Finger_Flinger said:


> I've decided to go with the Mathews Conquest 4. I found a great deal on one. My arrows actually weigh about 600 grains so it should be quiet and hit like a ton of bricks. I'm going to set it up when it gets here and hopefully hunt with it the next day.
> 
> It should be set @ 64#, 28.5", 65% let off, shooting a 29" XX78 2219 with Magnus Stingers or Muzzy Phantoms. It will be nice to have a slightly shorter, smooth finger bow to hunt with.
> 
> ...


Finger Flinger...very very nice bow....I was actually eyeballing that bow as well, but didnt want a 70# bow....I believe that You will love it....Some Mathews fans dont care for the Apex style integral grip on the Conquest, but I like it...Good Luck with it, and I hope that You pone a Big 'Un!..Make me some spicy jerky, if You do get one!..L.O.L...Take care.....Jim


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Harperman, I'm still making arrangements to pick it up or have it shipped. I still wanna shoot with you sometime, so someday when you're super bored and have some free time, let me know!

I'd love to shoot with a fellow finger shooter!


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

I lik my C4 better than the Apex I had.It probably ends up just being a personal preference.


----------



## susitnaak (Jan 3, 2004)

*Con*

I have a couple of them, Con Light or pro, one of first without the dampers and a Con 2, They shoot great with Fingers, Like it was said above, if i were to shoot spots I would lean toward the Apex,They just cost to much They do hold steady but not that much to justify the price of one. I shoot a DDR Max cam that,s 29 can go to 28. at 64# If have any trouble tuning yours the 2219 little on the heavy stiff side, When i shot metal arrows i had good luck wtih 2314and 2413,s I found for myself that 400-500- gr,n arrow was good balance of speed/&Ke. Also I still have a SSDDR cam for it, That what they called a super soft smooth cam for fingers, Ever want to play with it P.M. me. I would sell it If some one looking for one.Have fun with your New bow!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

My bow actually has the super soft cam. I've had it for 3 or so days now, and I've not shot it once yet! I'm gonna tune it a little later today.


----------



## susitnaak (Jan 3, 2004)

Good Deal, Let us know,s how it goe,s


----------

